# Sinaiticus and Vaticanus Fonts



## clanmc61 (May 26, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm in the process of trying to reproduce CODEX B AND ITS ALLIES A Study and an Indictment BY H. C. HOSKIER, a lot of the free copies on line are fine but I want the downloadable free copies as accurate to the original as possible as I can, can someone point me to free fonts for these two Manuscripts?


----------

